# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Thăm “Ngôi nhà điên” Đà Lạt - Du Lịch Đà Lạt - ngoi nha dien

## hangnt

Ở Đà Lạt, ngoài những danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng và con người hiền hòa thì ngôi nhà quái dị tọa lạc tại số 3 Huỳnh Thúc Kháng thật sự thu hút, chinh phục mọi du khách đặt chân đến nơi này.

Biệt thự Hằng Nga hay còn gọi là Crazy house (Ngôi nhà điên), một công trình kiến trúc đặc biệt tại thành phố Đà Lạt vừa được People’s Daily bình chọn là một trong 10 ngôi nhà kỳ dị nhất thế giới.


Đây là một trong những quần thể kiến trúc đặc biệt và lạ mắt, được xây dựng từ năm 1990 trên khuôn viên rộng gần 1.900 m2 thể hiện nội dung: trong lòng các gốc cây và các phiến đá bị cưa cụt con người vẫn có thể tạo ra những gian phòng ấm cúng, tiện nghi, thậm chí cả những tòa lâu đài huyền bí và hấp dẫn.

Công trình này ban đầu có tên là biệt thự Hằng Nga, sau đổi thành Crazy house, Ngôi nhà mạng nhện hay Ngôi nhà kỳ dị vì tên gọi cũ bị một số nơi khác sử dụng theo. Crazy house đã gây tranh cãi trong giới kiến trúc và các cơ quan chính quyền cũng như sự chú ý đặc biệt của du khách trong suốt 18 năm qua. Nó không theo trường phái kiến trúc nào, hoàn toàn tự do như chính chủ nhân của nó. Trông ngôi nhà như những gốc cây, hang động giữa rừng già nhưng bên trong lại có những căn phòng đủ tiện nghi như một khách sạn hạng sang. Ngôi nhà hấp dẫn du khách bởi những ô cửa lồi, lõm, những góc cạnh, đường cong uốn lượn, những hình thù kỳ lạ…


Phá cách với lối kiến trúc theo trường phái thể hiện cá tính, ngôi nhà trông tựa như những gốc cây hoặc một phần cơ thể của những con thú hoang dã. Những ô cửa sổ lồi lõm xếp đặt có vẻ thiếu “ngăn nắp” nhưng nhìn kỹ thì như những con mắt của thú rừng. Từ trên cao, du khách có thể ngắm nhìn khu vườn trong biệt thự qua một tấm mạng nhện khổng lồ bằng sắt ở ngay lối vào. Bước tiếp qua những bậc thang xoắn quấn quanh gốc cây, du khách được chiêm ngưỡng và khám phá những căn phòng ấm cúng với hình thù đặc trưng của thiên nhiên như hốc cây, thân tre, quả bầu, cọp, gấu, đại bàng, kangaroo, chim trĩ…

_Theo TCDL._




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## hieunt

Nhìn thật là đáng sợ, nhưng chắc sẽ rất thú vị khi trải nghiệm đây  :Smile:

----------


## namnguyen

Có gì hay ở đây ko ?

----------


## dung89

biệt thự Hằng Nga mình xem trên ti vi rồi thì phải, kiến trúc lập dị thật

----------


## vietvietg

Nhìn rất ma mị, mình đã từng đi, các bạn nên đến một lần cho biết.

----------

